# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  عسل النحل .. الوصفة الربانية لصحة طفلك .

## أم أروى المكية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قال تعالى : " فيه شفاء للناس " .
     عسل النحل هو الهدية الربانية التي يحبها الصغار والكبار، لرائحته العطرية،      وطعمه المستساغ، وقيمته الغذائية العالية، بالإضافة إلى خواصه الوقائية      والعلاجية العظيمة التي تخلو من الآثار الجانبية السيئة، حتى أنه يمكن استخدامه      بأمان تام دون استشارة الطبيب. 
قيمة غذائية عالية :
إن ملعقة عسل نحل في غذاء الطفل تجلب له فائدة تفوق 20 - 25 جم من السكر، لأن      السكر لا يزيد عن كونه مادة كربوهيدراتية ذات سعرات حرارية عالية فقط، بينما      العسل يمثل مادة غذائية عالية القيمة تحتوى على مواد كيميائية وبيولوجية هامة      للجسم.
    فالعسل يحتوى على: 17%ماء، 82%سكريات (تشمل سكر الفاكهة، وسكر العنب، وسكر      الشعير، وسكر القصب), 3%بروتين، ومجموعة ضخمة من الفيتامينات الهامة، هذا      بالإضافة إلى الأملاح المعدنية، وعوامل النمو (بيوزس)، والزيوت الطيارة التي      تحسن في مجموعها الشهية وتنشط عملية الهضم والنمو. 
دراسات وتجارب :
    في إحدى رياض الأطفال الروسية، أجريت تجربة على مجموعتين من الأطفال، تتكون كل      منهما من20 طفلا، تتراوح أعمارهم بين 3- 6 سنوات، لاختبار تأثير تناول العسل      لديهم بانتظام، فلوحظ أن العسل يؤدى إلى زيادة أوزان الأطفال بصورة جيدة، ومن      تعرض منهم للإصابة بالحصبة أو التهاب الغدة النكفية كان المرض لديهم أخف كثيرا      من إصابة زملائهم الآخرين.
    أما في أسبانيا، فقد أجريت تجربة في أحد المستشفيات على30 طفلا، حيث أعطوا      العسل بمعدل 2 ملعقة صغيرة يوميا لمدة ستة شهور، وقورنوا بعدد مماثل من أطفال      يأخذون غذاء عاديا، فظهرت في الأطفال الذين تناولوا العسل زيادة كبيرة في      الوزن، وزيادة في عدد الكرات الدموية الحمراء، وزيادة في خضاب الدم      (الهيموجلوبين)، وزيادة في الكائنات النافعة بالأمعاء الدقيقة، علاوة على قدرة      تحمل غير عادية.
أفضل من السكر :
تحلية الألبان التي يتناولها الأطفال بالعسل أفضل كثيرا من تحليتها بالسكر، لأن      السكر (سواء كان من القصب أو البنجر) يجب أن يتحلل في القناة الهضمية إلى      جلوكوز (سكر العنب) وفركتوز (سكر الفواكه)، قبل أن يمتص إلى الدم، لكن العسل      يحتوى أصلا على سكر الفواكه والعنب، ولهذا يمتص بسرعة وسهولة.
    كما أن العسل يحتوى على عنصر الحديد الذي يوجد في لبن الأم والأبقار بكميات      قليلة، ومن جهة أخرى، فإن العسل يتميز عن السكر باحتوائه على مضادات حيوية، وهو      أيضا ذو خاصية قلوية تطهر الفم والحلق، ومنذ أمد طويل كان الطب الشعبي ينصح      باستعمال غرغرة للفم مكونة من محلول 10-15%من العسل في الماء في حالات أمراض      الفم والحنجرة.
    أما بقايا السكر في الفم فإنها تتحلل بواسطة البكتريا إلى حمض اللاكتيك، الذي      يؤدى إلى نقص الكالسيوم بالتدريج من الأسنان، ولذلك يمكن القول بأن العسل يؤثر      تأثيرا طيبا على الأسنان.
العسل والصحة :
    الأطفال الذين يتغذون على العسل نادرا ما يصابون بالتهاب الأمعاء، لأن سرعة      امتصاصه تمنع تخمره، وينصح بإضافة1-2 ملعقة صغيرة من العسل إلى وجبة الطفل،      فإذا أصبح الطفل ممسكا تزاد كمية العسل بمقدار نصف ملعقة، وإذا أصبح مسهلا تنقص      الكمية بمقدار نصف ملعقة.
    أما (د. جولمب) فقد لاحظ أن العسل له دورا فعالا في علاج الإسهال السام المعدي      في الأطفال، حيث أن سير المرض كان أقل ضراوة، والشفاء كان أسرع عند تناول عسل      النحل.
    كما أكدت الدراسات أن للعسل تأثيرا جيدا على عملية تنظيم وتكرار وخواص البراز      في حالات الدوسنتاريا البسيطة، وأيضا على استمرارية المرض، فبعد استخدام العسل      انتهى وجود الدم في البراز عند جميع المرضى، وكان شفائهم أسرع من المرضى      الآخرين الذين لم يتناولوا العسل، وفي حالات الدوسنتاريا المزمنة تصبح ضراوة      المرض أقل حدة بفضل تناول العسل، ومع العلاج المناسب تتحقق نتائج شفاء طيبة      وسريعة بإذن الله تعالى. 
العسل ونزلات البرد : 
    اشتهر استخدام العسل منذ العصور القديمة كعلاج للزكام ونزلات البرد، ولقد أكد (هيبوقراط)      أن شراب العسل يمنع البلغم ويهدئ الكحة. واستعمل العسل كذلك بواسطة العديد من      الأطباء الروس، وفي الطب الشعبي الروسي لعلاج الزكام ونزلات البرد، وذلك بعد      مزجه بأغذية وعقاقير أخرى، مثل: اللبن الدافئ أو عصير الليمون (عصير نصف ليمونه      في100جرام عسل) أو منقوع البرسيم الحلو الدافئ (ملعقة كبيرة من العسل في فنجان      شاي البرسيم الحلو) أو عصير الفجل (مزيجا بنسبة50% ).
    كما يمكن استخدام مزيجا من فنجان عسل مع ملعقة صغيرة من الزنجبيل وعصير ليمونه      واحدة، وفي حالات الشعور بثقل الصدر والسعال وخشونة الصوت يفيد منقوع البصل مع      العسل، حيث ينقع البصل المهروس في الخل في وعاء زجاجي، ثم يصفي بخرقه صوفية،      ويخلط بكمية مساوية من العسل.
 بل إن الهنود الحمر بأمريكا كانوا يستخدمون وصفة رائعة لعلاج نزلات البرد، وذلك      بغلي ليمونه ببطء لمدة 10دقائق، من أجل تليين الليمونة لإخراج عصير أكثر منها،      ولتليين القشرة أيضا، ثم تقطع الليمونة نصفين، وتعصر جيدا، ويوضع عصيرها في كوب      ويضاف له ملعقتا مائدة جليسرين ويقلب جيدا، وتستكمل الكوب بالعسل، وتؤخذ ملعقة      صغيرة عند الاستيقاظ، وملعقة في منتصف الصباح، وملعقة بعد الغذاء، وملعقة وقت      العصر، وملعقة بعد العشاء، وأخرى وقت النوم، وكلما تحسنت الحالة تقلل الجرعات      تدريجيا.
العسل وتضميد الجروح : 
    من الصفات المميزة للعسل طريقة امتصاصه للسوائل، فالرباط الشاش المبلل بالعسل      يبقى نديا ولا يلتصق بالجرح، ويبدو كذلك أن العسل سريع الامتصاص من سطح الجرح،      وما يحتويه من عناصر غذائية يلعب دورا واضحا في التشكيل السريع للأنسجة      النامية، ويزيل الألم، ومن حسناته –أيضا- أنه: رخيص الثمن، سهل المنال      والتطبيق، غير سام، ومعقم وقاتل للجراثيم، ومغذي، علاوة على أنه دواء فعال،      ويمكن خلطه بكمية من زيت السمك لزيادة فاعليته خاصة في الجروح المتقيحة. 
العسل والتبول اللاإرادي : 
    ينصح الطب الشعبي لأهالي (فرمونت) بأمريكا، الطفل الذي لا يستطيع التحكم في      عضلات المثانة البولية بعد سن 2-3 سنوات، بأن يعطى ملعقة صغيرة من العسل قبل      النوم، حيث يعمل العسل كمهدئ للأعصاب، وفي نفس الوقت يجذب سوائل الجسم، فيريح      الكلى أثناء الليل، حتى يتعود الطفل على عدم التبول ليلا، ويمكن التوقف عن هذا      العلاج في بعض الأيام، لاختبار مدى قدرة الطفل على التحكم في عضلات المثانة.     
العسل وحالات الاستعداد المرضى للارتشاح :
    ( الاستعداد المرضى للارتشاح ) هي حالة في الأطفال ، تجعل أجسامهم عرضة لأنواع      مختلفة من التهاب الجلد والغشاء المخاطي، وكلما نما الطفل قلت الحالة، وقد      يختفي تماما، ولكن الظروف غير الملائمة (كالحالة الصحية السيئة أو نقص التغذية)      قد تسبب عودة المرض إلى الظهور في سن متقدمة وبصورة أبشع ، فإذا تضامن الارتشاح      مع السل سمي المرض بـ (العقد الدرنية). 
    وتحدث عدة تغيرات في الغشاء المخاطي وفي العقد الليمفاوية وفي جلد الأطفال      المصابين بهذا الارتشاح، مثل: الرمد الحبيبي، والتهاب القرنية، والزكام، مع رشح      الجلد، والتهاب الأذن المتقيح، وورم العقد الليمفاوية.
    ولقد قام (د. يويريش) الروسي عام  1950باستخدام العسل في علاج أطفال الارتشاح      الأوديمى ، حيث كشفت النتائج عن الدور الرائع الذي يلعبه عسل النحل في القضاء  على هذا المرض.
    إننا لا نبالغ إذا قلنا بأن كل أسرة لا تستخدم العسل في وجبات الصغار قد أخطأت   الطريق الذي يضمن لها صحة أطفالها ، فلذات الأكباد ورجال المستقبل .

    د/ خالد سعد النجار
http://saaid.net/tarbiah/309.htm

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكِ الله خيرا

----------


## أم أروى المكية

وجزاك مثله أختي الحبيبة  الغالية .

----------

